# Changement de la pile sur power mac G5



## serial (6 Mars 2008)

Bonjour

Mon power mac G5 2X2 gigas ayant quelques soucis de mise à l'heure de l'horloge, je pense que la pile au lithium 3,6 V doit être HS  j'ai déjà fait plusieurs revendeurs Apple qui n'en n'avaient pas (Surcouf, ICLG etc.). Est-ce que quelqu'un sait où je peux la commander, sur l'Apple store pas moyen de la trouver non plus. Merci beaucoup.


----------



## boddy (6 Mars 2008)

Macway en vend.


----------



## serial (6 Mars 2008)

merci


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (6 Mars 2008)

serial a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Mon power mac G5 2X2 gigas ayant quelques soucis de mise à l'heure de l'horloge, je pense que la pile au lithium 3,6 V doit être HS  j'ai déjà fait plusieurs revendeurs Apple qui n'en n'avaient pas (Surcouf, ICLG etc.). Est-ce que quelqu'un sait où je peux la commander, sur l'Apple store pas moyen de la trouver non plus. Merci beaucoup.



... Chez moi sur mon PowerG5 2x2 Ghz, la pile est de type bouton, plate et ce n'est visiblement pas une pike spécifique au Mac. Donc je pense que tu peux la trouver également dans les boutiques pour PC.


----------



## Buebo du châlet (2 Mars 2011)

alors ça veut dire que sur le mien il y a deux car je vois aussi à côté de la pile cylindrique une sorte de pile bouton.... et savez-vous dans quelle direction doit être le PLUS de cette pile cylindrique, côté façade ?


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (3 Mars 2011)

Buebo du châlet a dit:


> alors ça veut dire que sur le mien il y a deux car je vois aussi à côté de la pile cylindrique une sorte de pile bouton.... et savez-vous dans quelle direction doit être le PLUS de cette pile cylindrique, côté façade ?



... une pile cylindrique dans un power mac G5 2X2 ?

Je suis surpris car je n'ai jamais vu cela et Dieu sait combien de fois j'ai ouvert ma machine !


----------



## Buebo du châlet (3 Mars 2011)

cylindrique ça veut bien dire que cela a la forme d'un chapeau cylindre sans les bords bien sûr, les trois que j'ai ont la même forme cylindrique, encore mieux, d'une boîte de petits pois. Est-ce que tu as bien vu que je parle de Pwm G5, une tour donc, à mon avis tu dois penser à un portable
en tout cas je n'arrive pas à le démarrer, panneau d'interdiction, parfois il s'allume et après la souris se fige, et j'ai pensé que ça venait de la pile, 
*P.S.  ce que je croyais être un pile bouton ce n'est pas une pile en réalité*


----------



## Buebo du châlet (5 Mars 2011)

il y a-t-il quelqu'un qui pourrait me dire avec certitude dans quel sens se met la pile dans PWM ppc G5 bi-2, il n'y a rien d'indiqué dans le récepteur de la pile, le PLUS vers où ? Merci d'avance !!!


----------



## BBh (5 Mars 2011)

Buebo du châlet a dit:


> il y a-t-il quelqu'un qui pourrait me dire avec certitude dans quel sens se met la pile dans PWM ppc G5 bi-2, il n'y a rien d'indiqué dans le récepteur de la pile, le PLUS vers où ? Merci d'avance !!!



Je viens de retirer et de remettre la pile aujourd'hui, ne sachant plus ou est le plus ou le moins, je peux te dire que le coter ou il y a le petit bout rond en aluminium qui en ressort se met du coter avant du power mac (grille devant)


----------



## Buebo du châlet (5 Mars 2011)

Ouf ! merci c'est heureusement ce que j'ai fait en priant que je ne fasse pas un court-circuit, maintenant, au moins, je sais que s'il marche ce n'est pas parce que j'ai mal mis cette pile, elle est peut-être trop vieille malgré ce qui dit mont volt-mètre. Merci encore !


----------



## Buebo du châlet (16 Avril 2011)

La date et l'heure n'arrêtent pas de décrocher donc j'ai vraiment un problème de pile, alors tu l'as trouvée où ta pile ? chez MacWay ? mais il n'y a qu'une pile à vendre sur le site et ça ne correspond pas...


----------



## alest (29 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai moi aussi un Powermac G5 bipro avec une pile cylindrique dedans a priori 3,6V.
Cela fait quelques semaines que la bête s'allume une fois sur 10 et maintenant plus du tout... Vous pensez que ça peut être la pile? 

Si vous en cherchez on peut en trouver sur Ebay apparemment...
Merci pour vos conseils car mon réparateur local me dit qu'on ne répare plus des machines comme ça mais si c'est juste un pile à changer, ca serait balo de le foutre à la benne!


----------



## iMacounet (29 Mai 2011)

Ah non, c'est l'alimentation 230V.


----------



## Buebo du châlet (29 Mai 2011)

oui même sans pile il peut s'allumer et marcher sauf qu'il y aura des dysfonctionnements


----------



## alest (6 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
Effectivement ce n'est pas la pile... j'ai aussi pensé à l'alim mais:
- il y a un petit clic quand je branche le mac sur le secteur
- le témoin lumineux de l'écran (Apple display...) s'allume quand on le frôle
- au début de mes problèmes, l'ordinateur fonctionnait normalement pas intermittence. Il refusait de s'allumer 1 fois sur 2.

Qu'en pensez-vous?
Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## ccciolll (4 Avril 2020)

Je confirme le sens de la pile sur un powermac7,3 (G5 bipro), le + de la pile vers l'avant du mac.
Et le type de pile est un 3,6V 1/2AA, on la trouve facilement dans diverses boutiques en ligne, et peut-être même dans les boutiques en dur mais en ce moment, avec le confinement, je n'ai réussi à en contacter aucune, donc j'ai pris en ligne.


----------

